# Commande http dans le terminal



## vinct (22 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Dans mon terminal, je veux utiliser la commande http (Ex: http https://forums.macg.co)

J'ai systématiquement un message zsh command not found. Pour d'autres commandes idem.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## bompi (22 Septembre 2021)

Ce qui serait pas mal, c’est que tu nous expliques aussi pourquoi tu veux utiliser cette commande.

Parce que, effectivement, elle n’existe pas telle quelle. Ce qui existe souvent, par exemple, c’est la commande “httpd”. Cette commande correspond au processus qui gère un serveur Web de type Apache. Et elle ne se lance pas directement : en général, c’est le système qui s’en charge parce que c’est ce qu’on appelle un service (ou _daemon_ sur UNIX).

Bref, il y a sans doute un contexte à préciser pour pouvoir t’aider.


----------



## edenpulse (22 Septembre 2021)

http étant un protocole et non une commande, ce n'est pas très étonnant que cela ne fonctionne pas. 
Comme dit @bompi , du contexte aiderait


----------



## ericse (22 Septembre 2021)

Oui c'est normal, ce que tu demandes au terminal n'est pas une commande.
Une commande c'est plus un verbe à l'impératif : affiche, efface, copie, etc. 
Tandis que là tu donnes un complement d'objet direct, sans le verbe, ça n'a pas de sens


----------

